# Webalizer  -  Anwendungsprogramme?



## C4D_Joe (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo! In der Webalizer-Besucherstatistik meiner Seite schaue ich regelmäßig auf die Anwendungsprogramme. Leider verstehe ich nicht alle Einträge. Zum Beispiel den hier:


> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; Arcor 5.00



Heißt das jetzt, da war jemand mit dem Firefox/Mozilla unterwegs, oder mit dem Internet Explorer?

Joe


----------



## imweasel (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also da war wohl jemand mit einem Mozilla Browser der kompatibel zum IE 6.0 ist, desweiteren scheint es sich dabei um eine _Edition_ von Arcor (machen die sowas?) zu handeln.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Januar 2006)

Das ist doch einfach nur der IE 6.0, das Mozilla steht beim IE immer dabei weil irgendwelche komponenten oder sowas von Mozilla im IE genutzt werden ( und glaube ich schon immer wurden )


----------



## C4D_Joe (21. Januar 2006)

Schade. Hab immer gedacht unsere Seite wird nur von Firefox-Usern besucht 
Aber immerhin ist auf Platz 1 mit über 20% ein eindeutiger Mozilla-Browser.

Danke für die Antworten, wenn einer noch genaueres drüber weiß, immer her damit!

Gruß und Danke sehr, Joe


----------



## tanmar (14. April 2006)

Hi!
Wenn Du Zugriff auf die Konfigurationsdatei von Webalizer hast, kannst Du die Ausgabe der Anwendungsprogramme über den Parameter "MangleAgents" beeinflussen. Sinnvoll ist meist der Wert 4 da hier neben dem Namen des Brosers noch die Versionsnummer berücksichtigt wird. Näheres dazu in meinem Webalizer Tutorial
Grüße
Marco


----------

